# Weak Positive?



## wendo (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi ladies.
I am new to posting on this board but not new to IVF (as you can see below). I have been reading this board for a long time but have never posted before. 

I have just went though another frozen cycle. I had my blood test this morning at the hospital and I was told it was a weak positive   and that I was to go back again in a week to check my levels then. But the nurse I spoke to was not very optimistic and told me not to hold out much hope.

I really thought this was my time as I have had a very swollen stomach and boobs for days, and also 2 positive home pregnancy tests.

Has anyone else had any experience of a "weak positive"?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there i have not been through treatment so i dont know.

I guess u just wait a week and get another test done and see what happens.

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi wendo 
i had a weak positive earlier this month - the clinic told me not to hold out much hope although there was a faint chance  it would improve 
unfortunately my result was even weaker on my 2nd blood test and i had my period over xmas 
i really hope it works for you but i can see that you miscarried at 10 weeks last time - if it doesnt work i hope you can take some solace from finding out now rather than getting all your hopes dashed in 10 weeks 
see the post headed 'positive and negative result from same wee' in this section  for more info on my experience 
this may not seem much consolation but i m/c at 12 weeks on my 1st ivf and only found out at the 12 week scan - this has been hard but i would rather know now than in a few weeks 

i realise my story may not give you the hope you want but all is not over till the clinic say so 
i will keep everything crossed for you 
good luck    
mashie xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

My weak/feint positive came after endless IVF's and IUI's.We were devastated.
However....her name is Isabella and she will be two in January.
Hope that helps you to try and remain positive during this agonising time.
Lots of love
Molly Mo
x


----------



## wendo (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies.

Mashie - thanks for pointing me to your post. Your situation sounds very similar to mine. You are right that if it is going to miscarry then it is better sooner rather than later. I knew a week before I miscarried last time that it was going to happen. You must have been devastated, to say the least, finding out at your 12 week scan. I know how upset I was finding out at 9 weeks.

Molly Mo - thanks for your post also. I have been holding on to that last bit of hope that it might be a slow starter but unfortunately I have also had some spotting as well so it looks like it is all over for me again this time. 

I think it is time for me to stop this whole IVF thing altogether now. It seems like it is just not going to work for me and it is getting harder and harder each time.

Best of luck to everyone going through this rollercoater ride!!!!

Wendo
xxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sending you big hugs Wendo..  
  
Have you tested again? Hope it all works out  
Rx


----------



## wendo (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I was at hospital this morning as I had to pick up more Cyclogest and I asked to get another blood test when I was there (as they weren't going to check me again until Wednesday). My stomach and boobs had been swollen and I felt like they were not just as swollen as they had been (probably my imagination) . Also, I have had a little spotting on and off. So I thought my levels would have dropped and getting tested now meant I wouldn't have to wait until next week and that I could get a vino or two at New Year!!

However, my levels have more than doubled in the last 48 hours, which is what they would expect if it was coming along normally. However, I have been told that the amount is still not that high (was 48 on Wednesday and 115 today) so not to get my hopes up too much and wait and see on Wednesday.

Obviously I am very pleased but on the other hand I am worried that I am just getting my hopes up again for nothing. The spotting is not a good sign and Wednesday seems such a long way away.

Like Mashie said if it is not going to continue then you are better finding out sooner rather than later but you have to hold on to that last bit of hope.

Fingers and everything else crossed that this one is a fighter and sticks around.

Cheers
Wendo
xxxxxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Wendo,

Its great news that your levels are rising hun,  I know wednesday seems like forever away, but stay positive  

And your right, youve got to hold on to any hope you have  

Sending you lots and lots of luck

Love Kate xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

great news that the levels are rising............
molly mo
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi wendo thats good that your levels are rising and good luck with next week

Kate xx​


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi wendo i am keeping everything crossed for you that yours is a little slow starter 
good luck  to you and your little emby    
mashie xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck for next week. Hope you get a good strong result.   

CG x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Wendo

Im thinking about you.  Im about to start down same road. AF is 5 days late and I had a very very feint positive yesterday  but then even feinter today.  Im seeing consultant at 4pm today and will ask about blood test, and also maybe some progesterone.  I am doubting  that I am even pregnant to be honest.  I want to see a nice clear line.. I do have some symptoms but I don;t trust them at all.

All the best.
Sheena xx


----------



## wendo (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you for all your replies and well wishes.

My long awaited test day is tomorrow now but I am becoming more and more convinced it hasn't worked. I don't seem to have any real symptoms (apart from being really tired but I think that might have more to do with being so fed up!!) and as I said before I think that any swelling I had is going down. Also, the spotting I have had has continued all week. It has never came to a full period but then I am not sure that will happen until I stop taking the Climival.

Sheena I hope everything works out for you. I know what you mean about not trusting your symptoms. You start to wonder if they are there at all or if you are imagining them because you want it so much. Good luck with your appointment at 4. Here's hoping your blood test comes back with a nice high level. Let me know how you get on.

Wendo
xxxxx


----------



## wendo (Dec 27, 2006)

Just to let you know that I'm afraid I did not get good news on Wednesday. Although my levels were still rising it was by nowhere near what it should be. 

Not sure what the next step for me is now. I think I just need to take a break from it all for a while and maybe accept the fact that it is time to move on.

Good luck to everyone.

Wendo
xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sorry to read your post 

masses of  to you 

take care

love
suzie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

so sorry to read your news hun... 

thinking of you...
take care
Natasha x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Wendo,
Me too.  Ive lost mine. Not sociable today.  Still feeling weird, and itchy skin all over, and not much bleeding yet.  Big hugs from me OK and don't think too far ahead right now.  Has anything changed or are you sure its not viable? Just think about practical things whilsts the hormones are still messing up your mind. Don't act on them while in this frame of mind.

I bunked off work today - was due in and haven't told anyone - dreading a call but I just can't deal with it right now. My hubby thinks Ive gone in too. I need to let him know im at home.

Im going to go for a sauna Ive decided.  sweat out all the rotten hormones, and drink loads of water.  
Sheena xxxxx


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

HI Sheena and Wendo,

So sorry to hear your news, the same happened to me about 3 months ago, i got a really high blood result and i was over the moon only to be slung back down 4 days later i just knew that i had lost it, the clinic was astounded that my blood test changed so dramatically, but you just know don´t you.

I have only had 3 IVF attempts and a previous miscarriage but if it is any consolation i have just had 3 months break from it all and i feel a lot better, a new stronger person. I couldn´t get through an hour without crying before, i so needed a break.  I start IVF again very soon and boy am i going to give anything a try....
Good luck to you two, what ever you decide, only you can know what is best for you.

Sarah
xx


----------



## mashie (Apr 6, 2005)

hi wendo , sheena and sarah 
so sorry to hear wendo that things didnt work out , and for you too sheena and sarah

we are all in a horrible club arent we ? 

but i miscarried after my first ivf at 12 weeks and then went  on to have  beautiful baby on my 2nd attempt - i was told by the hospital that sometimes miscarriage can prepare the body for pregnancy - the body almost gets desperate for a baby ( as if we arent !)  and the womb is well prepared - so i am trying to stay hopeful that attempt no 4 may suceed  after attempt no 3 getting a weak and failed pregnancy - after all we all actually got pregnant didnt we  ? 
wishing you all the best of luck and i hope you all take the time to give your hearts and bodies time to heal ,- we were sooo nearly there - 
loads of luck    
mashie xxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Dear Sheena and Wendo, 

So sorry to hear your news, I know there's nothing I can say to help so just wanted to send you lots of       

I really hope you both have better luck in the coming months.

Sarah, wishing you loads of luck with your treatment   . Glad to hear that you're feeling better for a break. 

Wishing you and everyone lots of     during 2007.

Love CG x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

ah, thanks for the nice messages.  My body nad hormones sseem all over the palce even tho this time it was such an early miscarriage aso Im jus taking each dat at time.  My tummy is really bloated and my basal body temps have not yet gone down to the levels they would normally be for day 5/6 of cycle.  Maybe the couple of cyclogest pessaries I took have messed things up a bit.  Wish I could stop thinking about it.

I bunked off work Friday withut explaining anything, and no one called me!  Dreading tomorrow - not sure if Ill just walk in and be Ok or whether people will ask where Ive been and why I bunked off without notice.  Ugh.

Looking forward anyway to my next 2WW, whenever that may be.  Until I see signs of ovulation, I going to have saunas at the gym.  Had one yesterday and really helped.  Not as tearful today.  Still shaky though and having sweaty moments on and off all day.

Big higs to you all.

Sheena xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Sheena,

It's only natural that all you can think about at the moment is what you've lost. I'm so sorry things have turned out as they have.     It must be so hard having a BFP and having your hopes dashed so cruely afterwards. I really struggled for the first few days after getting my BFN and felt like my world had crashed. I know it doesn't feel like it now but you will feel stronger in a few days and getting back into the routine of work will help. Take care and treat yourself to those saunas or anything else that helps.

Hope work went ok today and you didn't get too many questions.

Love, CG x


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

sad news, wendo.

xx


----------



## wendo (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi ladies. Thanks for all your lovely posts. This board is such a support through all this. I don't really know anyone else that has been through all this and no one really understands. You can't expect them to I suppose.

Sorry I haven't replied for a while but I have been up and down to the hospital like a yo-yo this week as I took terrible pains in my right side. The scan showed a bit of a shadow on my right side but it was not conclusive and could just have been bleeding I was told and that ectopic was unlikely. However, after numerous blood tests, my levels are still rising and it is looking more and more likely that it is ectopic. I have to go back tomorrow for more scans and blood tests and very likely a lap.

As my hubbie says 'If it wasn't for bad luck we wouldn't have any luck at all'. 

Sheena I hope you are feeling better. Like everyone said, and I know myself, it does get better with time, it is just getting there.

Take care
Wendo


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

aww wendo,

i am so sorry to read your post today. i remember with my third ectopic that awful to-ing and fro-ing to the hospital for blood tests to measure the hcg levels. throughout the whole ordeal i always held the tiniest, most privately hidden speck of hope that the baby would appear in my womb. it's so hard to let go of that last hope and i truly know your husband's feeling about having no luck but bad luck.

thinking of you today.

xx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

W

Im thinking about you.  On one hand Im encouraged that you got the BFP - after all those BFNs but the ectopic thing is scary and would be so so cruel. I know you've had one before - were you on any meds/procedures then or natural?  My consultant is seeing me Saturday but no pains or anything and HcG lower and lower so a clean miscarriage Im hoping, but he did say that he would not allow me to take progesterone meds during any 2WWs  as it sometimes results in ectopics.  So I only got the meds on day 32 ish of cycle and feel that was too late.

Anyway I expect you're getting enough of all that medical talk so hope you are managng to relax in between and comfort yourself. 

Im sleeping too much since the miscarriage and sweating alot so have to be careful not to get down in mood.  Work wasn't nice - no one spoke to me so no questions but I got in late due to feeling low and shaky in the morning.

Ho hum 

Big hug and thanks
Sheena xxx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Wendo

When you're feeling up to it - tell us how things are going.  Is the ectopic definately confirmed and if so are you safe and being looked after OK ? Thinking about you loads.  

Sheena xxx


----------



## wendo (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Sheena and all the ladies,

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply. After loads of scans, blood tests and being told the pain was probably constipation (?!?!?!?) it was ectopic after all on my right side. I was taken in last Monday i.e. the 15th. I had to have a full laparectomy to remove the tube as they knew from previous laps that it was stuck down. So I was in hospital for 4 days. 

I only have a small, quite uncomfortable stool at my PC so I haven't been able to sit at the PC until now. At first I was shocked at how little I could move or get about but I have been getting better amazingly quickly. I feel an improvement every day.

Sheena you asked if my first ectopic was natural. I had been taking clomid at the time so it was relatively natural i.e. no IVF involved. I had been trying to get pregnant for over a year and my periods were irregular so I was put on clomid at first. When I had the first ectopic was when they discovered that my tubes were also damaged and that I needed IVF.

How are things with you Sheena?

Rosiebadgirl you have certainly been through it with 3 ectopics. I suppose to look on the bright side, if there is one, it can't happen to us again!!!

Wendo
xxxxxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear ur news xxxxxxxxx

shye


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi wendo so sorry to hear this news

Kate xx


----------

